# My new P from Fishpost



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I got it today, Ron said something about it being a Araguaia Variant, Possibly an S.Gibbus........It is like an Elong with a Rhom head......


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

another


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

One mean looking fish







, Ron is right it does look like a Araguaia variant and the body yes so much like a elongatus, possible hybrid if possible leaning more towards a disfigured rhomb love to have it, what is it like in character?

KANE


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

continue discussion here:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=ST&f=3&t=8877


----------

